# Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?



## len (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,
habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes von Wurfruten, hab das Internet durchwühlt, konnte aber leider nur herausfinden, dass 1 lb. ca. einem Pfund entspricht, Aber ich gleube eher nicht, dass es Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15 Kilo gibt ...
Also zu meiner Frage: Wie kann man die Wurfgewichtsangaben in Lbs. in Gramm umrechnen?? 
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einigen Ruten das Wurfgewicht in lbs. angegeben ist, und bei anderen eine Aktion in lbs. ... Was haben diese beib´den Angaben miteinander gemeinsam???

Greez Len


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Moinsen... Ich glaube, wir haben dazu hier jeede Menge Postings...  Aber kein Problem... 
1 lbs. (englisches Pfund = 453 g) Testkurve (TC) entspricht ca. 1 Unze (28,3 g) Wurfgewicht. Macht bei einer 3 lbs. TC ca. 90 g WG. Das heisst, wenn man beide Faktoren mal "zusammen" betrachtet: bei einer Belastung von ca. 1,5 kg ist die Rute in einem 90° Winkel "gebogen". Bei dieser Belastung arbeitet die Rute noch und ist wird nicht überlastet (Katapult).
Bitte nicht verwechseln mit der IGFA-Angabe für die Schnurklasse (Bootsruten/Downriggerruten)!!! 50 lbs.-Klasse heisst hier nicht 14 kg WG sondern dass die Rute für eine Schnur mit 50 lbs. Tragkraft (ca, 25 kg) ausgelegt ist...


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Hi Len,

Bin mir sicher das noch ein paar Expertenantworten kommen. Aber erstmal ganz grob und stark vereinfacht:
Die Angabe in lbs ist das Angabe für das Optimale Wurfgewicht der Rute.
2,0 lbs = 70gr
2,5 lbs = 80gr
2,75 lbs = 90gr
3,0 lbs = 100gr
3,5 lbs = 110gr
Die Zahlen kannst du als Grobwerte nehmen. 100%ig sind sie nicht.


----------



## len (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Wie viel Gramm WG hat denn dann eine rute mit 30 lbs. z.B.??


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

30lbs = rund 8-9kg ABER:


> Bitte nicht verwechseln mit der IGFA-Angabe für die Schnurklasse (Bootsruten/Downriggerruten)!!! 50 lbs.-Klasse heisst hier nicht 14 kg WG sondern dass die Rute für eine Schnur mit 50 lbs. Tragkraft (ca, 25 kg) ausgelegt ist...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Normal gar keines, weil man die nicht wirft.

Ausnahme: Welsruten und Uptider. Da stehts drauf.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## len (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

oki Danke, aber...
Ja ich weiß ich bin zu blöd aber wie viel Wurfgewicht hat denn nun eine Rute mit einer Testkurve von 30 lbs. ???


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Was für eine Rute hat eine Testkurve von 30 lbs???
Das ist eine Igfa Klasse und keine Testkurve.



> 30lbs = rund 8-9kg ABER:


 Richtig: 13,6 Kg


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## len (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Stimmt eigentlich xD,
hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Für Ruten mit denen man nicht wirft braucht man natürlich auch kein Wurfgewicht...


----------



## len (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Ja dann halt:  wie viel Wurfgewicht hat denn nun eine Rute mit einer Igfa Klasse von 30 lbs. ???


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Immer noch keines, das sind Bootsruten, die wirft man nicht. 

Und was man als Gewicht beim Naturköderangeln anhängen kann ist auch unterschiedlich. Manche vertragen max 400g und andere biegen sich bei 1200g immer noch nicht richtig.
Werfen sollte man damit aber tunlichst vermeiden. Das ist allein schon viel zu gefährlich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## len (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

alles KLar, danke....


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



> (Ich: 30lbs = rund 8-9kg ).....Holger: richtig: 13,6 Kg


Mist!
Wo steckt da mein Rechenfehler?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

20 lbs sind 9,1 Kg

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

kann mir denn nochmal einer sagen ob ich mit 10 kilo noch gut auswerfen kann bei ner 30 lbs rute :m

sorry den geistigen dünnpfiff musste ich mal ablassen. ich hoffe ihr habt erbarmen


----------



## Jirko (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

hallo len #h


> Wie kann man die Wurfgewichtsangaben in Lbs. in Gramm umrechnen??


ganz grob: x-lbs x 454g / 16 / 1,1... beispiel: 3lbs = 3 x 454g / 16 / 1,1 = runde 77g.

diese formel dient aber nur als grober richtwert für die ermittlung des WGs von ruten, welche für´s werfen konzipiert wurden #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir denn nochmal einer sagen ob ich mit 10 kilo noch gut auswerfen kann bei ner 30 lbs rute :m
> 
> sorry den geistigen dünnpfiff musste ich mal ablassen. ich hoffe ihr habt erbarmen


Obelix-Wurfgerät: :z  :z  :z
Und wenn's schief geht, ist garantiert ein Loch im Boot oder die Spitze vom Baum gegenüber ab, und alle Herumstehenden sowieso extrem gefährdet bzw. schon auf der Flucht.  |uhoh: 
Wenn's trifft, ist kein Wasser mehr im Teich oder alle Fische vor Schreck sowieso tot :g


----------



## SCHOLLE65 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Darf ich denn mit ´ner 30lbs Rute gar nicht werfen,und wenn doch, was kann ich denn dort ranhängen an Gewicht?


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Hi Scholle,


> Darf ich denn mit ´ner 30lbs Rute gar nicht werfen,und wenn doch, was kann ich denn dort ranhängen an Gewicht?


 
Bei dieser Angabe handelt es sich um die IGFA-Angabe für die Schnurklasse. (Bootsruten/Downriggerruten). Und diese Ruten sind nicht zum werfen gebaut. Die Schnur wird einfach nur Runterglassen. Mit dem dabei verwendeten Schleppgewicht ist garkein werfen möglich und auch nicht gewollt. Die lbs Angabe bezieht sich nur auf die Tragkraft der zu verwendeten Schnur.


----------



## n.v.t.huynh (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Ich hab eine Jerkrute von GREYS G-100. Die hat ein WG von 15lbs-30lbs.
was heißt das dann für mich?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



n.v.t.huynh schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Jerkrute von GREYS G-100. Die hat ein WG von 15lbs-30lbs.
> was heißt das dann für mich?




Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das WG sondern die empfohlene Schnurklasse. 
Heisst: Der Hersteller empfiehlt Schnüre mit Tragkräften von 15 bis 30 englischen Pfund.

Also über`n Nuckel gepeilt 7 bis 14 kg. Tragkraft.:m



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



n.v.t.huynh schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Jerkrute von GREYS G-100. Die hat ein WG von 15lbs-30lbs.
> was heißt das dann für mich?


Kommt drauf an welche, es gibt von der mehrere Versionen:

http://www.linsleybros.co.uk/product.php?productid=16555


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche, es gibt von der mehrere Versionen


Wieso? Da er das Line-Rating 15-30Lb angibt, kommt nur eine in Betracht 
C/W = CastingWeight = WG = 20-50g

http://www.brentwoodangling.co.uk/greys/g100_spinning_rods.htm


----------



## MOORLA (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

so... also es gibt ne formel um das zu berechnen...

wir wissen: 1lb=454g
Formel:  *Wurfgewicht = Testkurve / 16*

Beispiel:

Rute: 3 lbs = 1362 gramm
Berechnung: 1362 / 16 = 85,125 gr.

Man sollte aber um das ideale WG zu bekommen noch eine Sicherheit von -10% kalkulieren, denn jede Rute hat andere Eigenschaften - nicht vergessen!

hoffe ich konnte euch helfen...

lg


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Leute, bitte vergesst diese asbachuralte Formel. Sie stammt aus jenen Tagen, da man Angelruten aus Greenhart und Tonkin hergestellt hat. Da war wirklich das Zeug bei einer Unze pro Pfund Testkurve am Ende. Bei den modernen Verbundwerkstoffen haben wir heute ganz andere Bedingungen.

Mit einer 1.00 lbs. Specimenrute kann man bedenkenlos 35 gr. werfen. Mit einer 3.00 lbs. Karpfenrute jedoch lassen sich auch 200 gr. rausratzen, dass es eine Freude ist und nix passiert dabei dem Stöckchen. Bei einer linear ansteigenden Testkurve steigt eben das maximale Wurfgewicht nicht ebenso linear mit an. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert und die alten Formeln haben ausgedient. Neue wären erst mal zu berechnen, aber bitte für jeden Materialmix und jede Bauart extra!


----------



## Canny92 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Ich hab eine Abu Garcia enticer Pro Match  2-5lb steht drauf kann mir einer sagen wie das wg ist 
ich Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



MOORLA schrieb:


> so... also es gibt ne formel um das zu berechnen...
> 
> wir wissen: 1lb=454g
> Formel:  *Wurfgewicht = Testkurve / 16*
> ...







Hääääääää........das heisst ich könnt mit meiner ChubOukast 2,75lbs garkeine 80g Bleie auswerfen.....|kopfkrat

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel ich mit der Rute rausdonnern kann,um nen Selbsthakeffekt zu haben sollt ich ja schon so 89g ranmachen können....einige haben gemeint mit der Outkast kann man auch 100g rausknallen....nach dieser Formel würd das ja überhaupt nicht stimmen.....


Kann mich mal jemand aufklären,Danke?


Grad auf Seite 1 entdeckt...kann man diese Angaben hier unten als grobe Richtlinie nehmen?

2,0 lbs = 70gr
2,5 lbs = 80gr
2,75 lbs = 90gr
3,0 lbs = 100gr
3,5 lbs = 110gr

Hier auf Seite 2 sagt einer eine ne 3lbs Rute hat ~77g.....schon komisch das jeder auf ein anderes Gewicht kommt......|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## originalfalk (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Tja die Angaben bringen mich nicht so weiter , hab eine etwas ältere Shakespeare Sigma ,ist 3,60 lang kennt die jemand ? da steht drauf bis 90 g Wurfgewicht aber dahinter steht 1 1/2 LBS also ist das die Schnurklasse ? welche wäre das denn ? 0,30 mit 10 kg tragkraft?;+


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Hi,

ich kenne mich zwar auch nicht aus...aber das kann im Leben nicht sein.

Ne 10lbs Schnur hat ~9kg Tragkraft

8lbs glaub so ~7kg

Angaben ohne Gewähr!!!!!



Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ich kenne mich zwar auch nicht aus...



Das einzige was an deinem Posting stimmt. #q

1 lbs ~ 454g

10lbs => ~4,5kg

Wenn z.B. bei Karpfenruten lbs angegeben sind ist das kein Wurfgewicht, sondern eine Testkurve, das heisst die Angabe mit welchem Gewicht man die Spitze um 90° auslenkt.

Wenn (wie bei amerikanischen Ruten) eine Schnurklasse (z.B. 6-10lbs) angegeben ist handels es sich um die empfohlene Schnur, diese Angabe wird oft bei Bootsruten gemacht. Beides hat im Prinzip nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun, lässt sich aber im Falle der Testkurve so etwa mit der 1/16-Rechnung abdecken. Dabei geht es nicht um Maxima oder Minima, sondern ein gedachtes Wurfgewicht.

Das ist aber auch nur ein Anhaltswert, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Beim Wurfgewicht findet man teilweise die wildesten Angaben, manche Hersteller untertreiben maßlos, ander übertreiben. Leider kann man da nicht immer wirklich was mit anfangen...


----------



## Matu1986 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Ich werde mal ne Leiche fläddern...
Matchrute von Shakespeare 6lb,Max reel line 2,7 Kg.
Wenn ich alles verstanden habe versteh ich das so das die Schnur 2,7 Kg halten kann.Wäre also cumgefähr ne 14er Mono.Ich komm aber nicht auf ein Wurfgewicht.Diese 1/16 Rechnung ist ja mit Testkurve..Die Frage wäre ja wieviel Gewicht kann man dranhängen Bis beim Werfen die Schnur reißt.Mit 3,90m Hebel der Rute.
Also wissen kenn ich da keine Formel.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Was genau wäre denn die Gefahr, wenn man beispielsweise mit einer 1,80 m Meeres- und Bootsrute mit angebenenen 30 lbs bei einer verwendeten Monofilschnur in 0,40 ein sagen wir mal 150 g schweres Blei auswirft, also hinaus schleudert?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Was soll da passieren? Maximal gibst Fuddel, wenn man mit der Multi nicht werfen kann.


----------



## magi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfgewicht in lbs. ?*

Die Formel WG = lbs/16 mag zwar alt sein, erlaubt aber dennoch eine gute Näherung. Hier wird das optimale (gerechnete) WG beschrieben, dazu kommt dann ähnlich der Sportex Klassifizierung ein Toleranzwert, sodass sich insgesamt ein WG von-bis ergibt. Schlussendlich hängt es nicht zuletzt von dem Hersteller bzw. die Genauigkeit seiner Angaben (manche 2,5 lbs Ruten sind mMn deutlich härter als z.b. 3 lbs Ruten eines anderen Herstellers) und dem persönlichen Wurfstil und Empfinden ab (kenne etliche Leute die "Angst" davor haben ihr Rute beim Wurf richtig aufzuladen oder durch zuviel Blei zu schrotten und die die jeweils oberen WG-Angaben nichtmal ansatzweise ausreizen..)


----------

